# Vogue Live Knitting show in NYC



## serene (Nov 30, 2011)

I'll be going to this next month -will any other KP'ers be there?


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'll be there Saturday & Sunday.
Beth


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I have been thinking about it as hubby and oldest son will be in AZ on business. I make take the train in and see if anyone wants to join me.


----------



## serene (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm not sure which day I'll be there, I have a 2-day marketplace ticket. It would be lovely to meet you, gloxsk8 and Katsch - and anyone else who'll be there.


----------



## serene (Nov 30, 2011)

A small world, Katsch. My husband and I lived in Wappengers Falls when we were newlyweds.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

I have a 2 day marketplace pass also. Where do you live in NY? I'm on the upper west side.
Beth


----------



## inisfada (Feb 28, 2012)

I went last year and loved it! Going again this year
.


----------



## kniton (Feb 23, 2011)

I've really been thinking about going. Don't have tickets yet so am maybe too late. If I take the Acela (train) or the fast bus I can be in NY in 3-4 hours but then there is the cost of the hotel to consider though I have a friend I can stay with on Long Island. I envy all you NYers who can go more easily as it looks like a great show. Are there any classes/presentations in particular you think are worth attending?


----------



## debg (Apr 22, 2011)

I'll be there on Sunday. I have gone the past two years. It is a lot of fun to see so many people interested in the same things I am!


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Where do you live in NY? I'm on the upper west side.
Beth


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

My friend and I will be taking the bus in from NJ on Saturday. We have tickets for the marketplace. Can't wait!


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

I'll be going again (4th year) on Saturday and Sunday. I'm taking classes from 2-5 both days. It's my birthday present to me. I live in Brooklyn, so it's just a subway ride away. They usually have a sitting area with big round tables at the show. Perhaps we can all meeting at noon on Saurday and/or Sunday and have lunch together. (Be sure to bring your own, as the cost of buying anything at the Marriott is highway robbery).

FYI, they are still selling Marketplace tickets, at a discount I think.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Sounds good. Keep me posted.


----------



## serene (Nov 30, 2011)

I like the lunch at noon idea - which day is best? Or we can agree that there will be meetings both days, whoever can make one or the other or both?


----------



## cashgora (Apr 16, 2011)

i'll be working at the Newton's Yarn Country booth again. hope you will all stop by to say hello. just ask for regina.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi Regina,
It's Beth. Can't wait to see you.


----------



## serene (Nov 30, 2011)

This is Elissa - looking forward to seeing you.


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

Since I'll be there both days, I'll try to grsb a table around noon both days and will have a (very little) sign that says Knitters Paradise. Looking forward to meeting you all.
Baila


----------



## serene (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so looking forward to this, it's getting more and more exciting - can't wait to meet so many of you!!!


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

Serene....is your name REALLY ELISSA???? Mine too, and I have NEVER met anyone else who spells it the same way! 

I live in Suffolk County and am in Manhattan (Christopher Street and the E Village) EVERY Sunday! It would be great to meet you one day! 

Sadly, I am unable to attend the Vogue event, although I would love to get there one day in the future!


----------



## Teddy (Mar 13, 2011)

cashgora said:


> i'll be working at the Newton's Yarn Country booth again. hope you will all stop by to say hello. just ask for regina.


Newton's is my favorite vendor! I will be there all three days taking classes. 4th year in a row!


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Newton is the only vendor I buy from. I hope he brings the vest he had at Stitches East. You will all love it. Once I put it on Regina had a hard timne getting me to take it off.


----------



## drdi (Sep 16, 2011)

I will be there. It's my first time. Will we be able to meet each other? Send me a PM if you are making plans. I love meeting KPers.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I'll be there on Saturday. I have Katsch's telephone number and Beth's e-mail. Will try to meet up with everyone at noon.

Jeanne


----------



## serene (Nov 30, 2011)

It was great meeting those of you who made it. New connections were made, it was everything I hoped it would be. If anyone wants to connect (or maybe form a NYC knitting group)please PM me and I'll be happy to coordinate!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

It was great meeting you also Elissa. I noticed you got the pattern for that wrap. Did you get the yarn also? That wrap may be on my short list. I love it.
Katsch, Kathy


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

It was fun meerting other KPers. I enjoyed the show, seeing all the yarns, talking to other people who share my passion. I kept my purchases down to a shawl pin, a circular needle from Indian Lake Artisans (hexagon shape, all American made, lovely couple), a Della Q needle case (it's designed for fixed circs and double points, but my interchangeable needles fit in the double point slots). Lastly, 1huge ball of 100% alpaca - should be enough for a scarf) for $10 from Costavolcano. They had almost no yarn left, and so were selling some at a big discount so they didn't have to ship it back to Chile.

I'd enjoy another knitting group. I'd prefer it during the day (the joys of being retired), especially if we're meeting in Manhattan. Perhaps sometimes in Brooklyn? Park Slope is served by virtually every subway line.


----------



## drdi (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi: I met a few people on Saturday. I went home sick, so I missed the dinner and the Sunday events. Otherwise, it was a fantastic experience. Hope everyone arrived home safely and enjoys their memories and purchases.


----------

